# Hiya from Liverpool



## Poppet (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi everyone

I've been looking in on here for a while and finally have posted. Yayyy

I've had cats for years, among other animals, and I love them. 

We recently got our new babies, Molly and Cindy, who are rapidly making their mark in our household. 

They are half moggie/british blue and totally adorable, once I work out how to post piccies I will.

Love the board and I'm looking forward to getting to know you all.

Poppet


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Hello and a warm welcome Poppet! I hope you'll like your new home here and that we'll see many photo's of all your animals and your new babies.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard! Can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

A warm welcome to the forum. You will enjoy it and the "friends" you make here as I do.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Poppet, welcome! You will find this to be a friendly and fun site, I'm sure.  My guess is that you have two beautiful and mischievous babies!


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

to The Cat Forum. I'm sure you will love it here. Can't wait to hear more about your lovely family.


----------

